

Show HN: Sci-fi movie review site (side project) - kheruc
http://scifireviewed.com/

======
olympus
Sites like these rise and fall on two things: the delivery of the content, and
the quality of the content. The delivery here is top notch, I found it very
easy to navigate and get the information I wanted. I know your community is
small right now, but the quality of the reviews I have read is excellent. I
added a few reviews of my own and I hope that the quality stays high as your
community grows. Good luck!

~~~
kheruc
Thanks for the comments and reviews!

------
jseims
Can you allow sorting of movies by rating? That's what I'd need to use it as a
discovery engine.

~~~
kheruc
This will be done later. The site is new and not many movies are rated yet. We
don't plan to add critic ratings, only ratings by site members.

~~~
afterburner
Even with a small number of movies not having sort by rating is annoying. I
recommend you rush the feature in some form.

~~~
Foomandoonian
Agreed. It was the very first thing I looked for.

Even if there aren't enough ratings to be meaningful, seeing movies higher up
or lower down than fans think they should be will encourage them to jump in
and 'fix' things. :)

------
pseudorocker
Nice site! The content shines through, so I immediately got excited. Two
suggestions... On the movie detail page, please put the trailer above the
fold. That's what I came for. As well, possible to include links to Netflix so
I can stream/order it?

~~~
kheruc
Thanks for the suggestions. We'll add links to Netflix. Putting the trailer
above the fold is something we can consider if many people will want that.

------
sturadnidge
@kheruc I know it's a side project, but I own sfmdb.com - was going to use it
for something totally different that will probably never happen now, but it's
not a bad name for your site - happy to give it to you if interested?

~~~
melloclello
:O You're just going to _give away_ a five-letter .com domain?

~~~
barredo
are they valuable?

~~~
olympus
Short domain names are hard to get on account of there being fewer possible
combinations. Finding a short domain that meshes with your application is
definitely valuable, since it is easier to remember and type. We can debate
whether or not a five letter domain counts as short, but I'd say it's valuable
to someone who wants to make money. Certainly a good deal at $0.

------
wingworks
Would be awesome to have a site like this but for Sci-fi TV Shows.

Anyway I love the site, in particular the genre filter. It's been bookmarked.
Good job!

Just one suggestion, I like watching trailers on the Apple site, so a link to
that would be epic.

~~~
kheruc
Thanks for the suggestions, including sci-fi tv shows is also in plans. I'll
look into adding links to apple site.

------
zephjc
Should show ratings in the movie directory pages, instead of just on the movie
details pages.

------
arethuza
How about taking votes on movies we'd like to see made?

[My entry: _Consider Phlebas_ ]

~~~
kheruc
Ha, this is already on the todo list! We plan to add best sci-fi books as well
and it will be interesting to see which books visitors will most want to see
made as movies.

------
makyol
Cool idea! Are you using IMDB API?

~~~
kheruc
Thanks! We're using TMDb API, but all data is manually checked for accuracy.
For now we are focusing on quality sci-fi movies and there aren't too many of
them :)

~~~
rzvn
Nice! Keep 'em coming! :-)

------
jfaucett
enders game?! had no idea this classic was coming :) Awesome site btw! Care to
give any details on how you built it what stack?, I always find that part
interesting :)

------
sunwooz
I love it. It was exactly what I was looking for.

~~~
kheruc
Thanks! This is what I was looking for as well and I decided to build it :)

------
lowglow
How did you build your search for this?

------
speeder
No sort by rating?

This make the site utterly useless and pointless, the cool of review sites
like this is see new good movies that you did not watch.

~~~
simongiles
Not having a sort by feature does not seem like a show-stopper. Prioritising
features is difficult, and getting a site out and seeing how users interact
with it is crucial.

My reaction: The site's design is incredible. Navigation is intuitive and the
information easy to read / digest. Great job!

Suggestion 1: I think the homepage could benefit from a mission statement.
Perhaps a thin, elegant banner located beneath the search and above the
'Recently Premiered SciFi Movies' header.

Suggestion 2: Add 'Latest Reviews' to your main navigation.

Best of luck!

